# Driving License Renewal



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Good Day all,

My UK photo drivers license expires on the 27th April this year and I understand that rather than seeking a renewal from the DVLA in the UK, I am expected to exchange my UK license before it expires for a Cypriot License. 

I found information about the process here: Cyprus Driving Licence - How to apply for your Cyprus driving licence, exchange your National Driving licence, EU or Non EU. Validity of EU driving licences. and I was wondering if anyone here has recent experience doing so and if the process outlined on that page is still relevant and up to date?

Thanks
Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Good Day all,
> 
> My UK photo drivers license expires on the 27th April this year and I understand that rather than seeking a renewal from the DVLA in the UK, I am expected to exchange my UK license before it expires for a Cypriot License.
> 
> ...


I asked a friend who changed and he said that the link you sent was accurate. Luckily I changed one month before we left Germany and is now valid until I am 73. Perhaps next one will be for wheelchair instead


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I exchanged my UK driving licence for a Cypriot one because my photo card expired just over a year ago. It was done at the Road Traffic Department just off Mesogi Road. I followed the instructions on the link mentioned and it took about 20 minutes in total and the Cypriot licence expires the same date as the UK licence. My photograph is stapled onto the Cypriot licence and the document is a bit like the old brown Alien Book. I have also kept a photocopy of my UK licence (paper and card) for my records.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's very useful to know thanks guys
Cheers


----------

